# Wood ID Challenge!



## firemedic (Jul 9, 2012)

A pleasant little challenge for y'all wood gurus. 

The color in the pictures is dang accurate. The first to guess it right within one week from today gets $1.00 via paypal :laughing:

I'll give one hint every 2 days. First hint on Wed morning.

Good Luck!

ps. Phinds, I will send you a piece and some of other lumbers we talked about... pm me your address again.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2012)

For the first hint you might give the scientific name. I might be able to nail it that way.


----------



## Mizer (Jul 9, 2012)

Royal Paulownia


----------



## firemedic (Jul 9, 2012)

Kevin said:


> For the first hint you might give the scientific name. I might be able to nail it that way.



Hahaha, cheater! :lolol:



Mizer said:


> Royal Paulownia



Nope, try again!


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like myrtle to me... If I'm right, send my dollar to Kevin to add to his a google windfall.


----------



## firemedic (Jul 9, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Being familiar with your town it's probably giant lotus lily but iguess chinese tallow.
> 
> The best evidence that there's intelligent out there is they haven't tried to contact us.:irishjig:



Holy hell! We have a winner already!

It IS indeed Chinese Tallow also known as the "popcorn tree". Good job!

Where do I send the $1? :)


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jul 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> rbaccus said:
> 
> 
> > Being familiar with your town it's probably giant lotus lily but iguess chinese tallow.
> ...



Dig deep in the swamp and find another challenge!


----------



## Brink (Jul 9, 2012)

Popcorn don't grow on trees.


----------



## firemedic (Jul 9, 2012)

rbaccus said:


> Put it on the donate button and see if Kevin notices.:rotflmao3: OBTW that is the # pest plant in La. and Texas but it spalts real purdy.



Ok :)

Yeah it is quite the pest! I harvested it looking for an alternative to holly for stringing inlays. It would seem that much like holly it must be dried quickly to maintain it's bright white color. The sticks I milled at 3/4 stayed white while the thicker stock browned out as you see. Next go round I'm going to mill it all at 1/2" and dry it quickly.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 16, 2012)

Tom sent me a buck in your name Bob. 

Thanks!

:lolol:

:thanx:


----------

